
Whatever happened to the Release Notes - grep4master
https://medium.com/@arenzana/whatever-happened-to-release-notes-84e4429ff5d5#.q31opzbwn
======
tradersam
> Privacy and transparency are hot topics right now, and knowing what goes
> into your phone is critical

At this point, it is basically assumed that pretty much anything coming from
the App Store is safe.

Maybe your app updates in a way you don't like (e.g. Instagram's latest
redesign), what are you going to do? Not update ever again? There is no safety
concern here, and if TOS or privacy policies change within the app, you have
to agree to them again so they'll let you know.

